# Overdoing Microherd



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 8, 2015)

What happens if you overdue your micro herd in the soil?  Any ill effect?  Is it harmful or does it just harm your wallet?  Do you still get benefit or an unruly ph?


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm trying to make sense of everything.  So if you have nice micro herd going then that makes lots of nutrients available to your plant.  Helps take up what nutrients are there.  This can burn plant yes ?  If you don't feed less than if you had no micro-herd?  Or does the plant only take up what it wants?  Organic not Chemical nutrients/fertilizers.


----------



## umbra (Jul 9, 2015)

To a certain degree the micro organisms are self regulating. Their population is more based on food and environmental conditions. Not all micro organisms are converting the organic nutes into a usable form. Yes you can still burn plants. For the most part, mycorrhizal fungi are what convert the organic nutes into a chelated form for the plant to absorb readily. They are symbiotic with the plant. They rely on chemical signals between the plant roots and the fungi. If there are no signals the fungi will go into stasis and remain dormant until the chemical signals begin again. Nute absorption also involves osmosis, the difference in salt content between the soil and the plant. This is where pH plays a big part.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 9, 2015)

Ok so they basicaly give plant what it asks for if it donr ask I don't get, and they are not responsible for burning plant.


----------



## umbra (Jul 9, 2015)

well no the fungi are not responsible for burning the plant, try and look at it differently...the conditions are right for a higher than normal rate of absorption and this is what is burning the plant. The soil is alive and so are the micro organisms, the type of communication between these living entities isn't something we would understand as communication. And yes there is a discontinuation of the signaling chemicals when the plant no longer needs nutes, there is a delay from when the signals are sent and when they actually stop converting the nutes into a usable form. In that time frame, the plant could get burned. Part of the result of microbial activity is a change in pH. This can greatly effect what can be absorbed and what can not. Even small shifts in pH can take locked up nutes and suddenly make them available in abundance, or suddenly some nutes are locked out and there is too much of something. Best thing to do is flush with pH adjusted water. Shoot for 6.5 to 6.8 pH and 2 to 3x the volume of the container of water. This almost always fixes the problem.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 9, 2015)

Awesome.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 9, 2015)

Umbra, do you use EM?  And if so how?


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 9, 2015)

Extreme mycos?  I've got it in my soil.


----------



## umbra (Jul 9, 2015)

Yes Rose I use EM. I make Activate Efficient Micro organisms per the brewing instructions and then add 10ml to a gallon of water. Water the plants half with nutes and half with EM.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 10, 2015)

I tested it on my tomatoes yesterday, wanted to wait to hear from you to do my plants. thank you. Great to know.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 10, 2015)

I just add my AEM when brewed by the instructions to my tea after brewing.

When brewed with additives I water separate.


----------

